# Has Anyone Tried Watch Repairs?



## horology (Apr 1, 2010)

I have a website, watchrepairschool.com, where we sell a video course that teaches watch repairs as a home business. Great for people looking for a new source of income. It includes sales and marketing tips as well, how to make money with your new skill. We used to sell this to retail jewelers for $299, now we have opened it to the public at $29.95, however, they are selling now for only $9.95. Not much of an investment to see if it's something you would like to do!

Thanks,
Sheila


----------



## 65284 (Sep 17, 2003)

How much of this course is devoted to repairing mechanical wrist and pocket watches? Does it cover such subjects as replacing cracked/broken plate, balance and cock jewels, hairspring vibrating, escapement problems, timing, etc?


----------

